# Am I able to get a Pedigree...???



## shonny62 (Jun 6, 2014)

I purchased two hedgehog babies back in June 2014. The only information I have from the breeder is the names of both parents. Is there any way I am able to get my hedgehogs pedigrees?

Thanks


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

You can ask the breeder, or if the breeder registers their hedgehogs you can ask the registry (IHR). Did you get registry numbers with your babies?


----------



## shonny62 (Jun 6, 2014)

No.. the breeder I used here in Wyoming is not registered.. I have had such a hard time purchasing hedgehogs.. I have tried to register my hedgehogs through IHR and have not received any response... I would like to get a pedigree for my hedgies, if possible.

Thanks for responding, Nancy


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Unless the breeder has the information or has registered her breeding stock there won't be any way to get pedigrees. You can only get them if records have been kept of the hedgehog's ancestors.

I saw in another post you want to breed them? You should have a 4 or 5 generation pedigree for each hedgehog that is clear of any WHS before you consider breeding them. Just knowing the name of their parents and registering in them won't be enough to make sure you have clean lines.


----------

